# wet hash????



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been makeing bubble hash for the last 6 yrs or so (I think) I've never had this problem, so I come to you guys.

I made hash from all my trim and popcorn from my recent harvest of C99 x AK-47, everything is good except what came out of my 70 (73? can't remember) bag.  This is where my favorite bubble has come in the past with my Afghani.  Now I know that there is some differnce in the sativa heads and the indica heads...but I've never had this problem.  

I pressed the mix in my pressing screen and put it in the freezer for a few to peel it off.  I could not get the stuff to crumble it is just too sticky...(I've had this before) but it's been 4 days now and it is not even forming a real skin so that I can handle it...without it sticking to everything, I keep trying to see if I can break it into smaller peices so that it will dry and not get mold...but it is like a soft sticky mess...like a peice of soft chewing gum...it does not seem to be drying out...at all.  I have put it in the freezer again so that it would get hard so that I could break it into smaller chunks, and kind of get them spread out so they will dry...but they don't seem to be drying.

Has anyone ever had this...whats going on here???  I don't see how I screwed anything up...I don't know why it's takeing so long to dry.  The bag before and after this one are fine...but this bag is just a goo???  It is also the best yeilding bag of the runs...If I ever get to smoke it...lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2010)

I put mine on pieces of cardboard so there is something to keep absorbing moisture.  I like my hash soft and slightly gummy.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah I have it on wax coated paper plates...maybe I'll try a peice of cardboard.  Thanks THG!

The thing is this is haow I've always done it, and never had this problem...are sativa heads that much different than indica's?  I like mine slightly sticky and gummy to...but I mean you can't touch this stuff without it sticking to your fingers...you can't crumble it up...ya know what I'm saying?  It's like it just came out of the bag a hour ago....but it's been 5 days now...I'm more worried about it getting moldy inside.


----------



## subcool (Feb 25, 2010)

Its the type of resin I will expand here in a bit

Sub


----------



## subcool (Feb 25, 2010)

All resin has different properties and some wont ever dry out but remain sticky and pliable.
Not all resin makes good hash either Indicas have more flammables compounds it seems to me and rarely make full melt.

Freeze it and then chop it up with a razor while its stil frozen that will make sure it drys as fast as possible

Sub


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks alot Sub!  I knew you would have the answer!  This is my first solid sativa indoors...and this hash is like nothing I've ever seen...but man it's potent...I wish I could give you a blast!  Thanks for helping me out.

I finally got it to form somewhat of a skin...but like you said I don't think it will ever be anything other then gooey....man it stonez the hell out of me though!


----------

